# Teens Laugh As Man Drowns?!?!?



## mensa (Jul 21, 2017)

Teenagers laughed, teased, and taunted a disabled man who as he was drowning, begged for help.  They recorded the whole ordeal!

I'm so angry and disgusted that I have no words.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 21, 2017)

Whaaaaa????!!!


----------



## mensa (Jul 21, 2017)

I read it on yahoo.com.  I couldn't bring myself to watch the video and only scammed through some of the story.


----------



## natural2008 (Jul 21, 2017)

Geeesh, what on earthquake is wrong with people ???? Who laughs at something so horrible as this.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 21, 2017)

They're definitely going to jail (and to hell)


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2017)

COCOA – Police and prosecutors say little can be done legally after the revelation that a group of teens filmed the dying moments of a 32-year-old disabled man last week, with the teens mocking, cursing and laughing while the man drowned in a fenced-off pond.

The Brevard County State Attorney's Office released the video to FLORIDA TODAY and called the incident a "tragedy" and said the teens' lack of action had "no moral justification" but added that the teens do not appear to have violated any laws.

The minute-long video, which police called "extremely disturbing," found its way to social media over the weekend before ending up in the hands of detectives.

The clip depicts the unidentified teens — ages 14 to 16 — off-camera, laughing as the man screamed off in the distance for help before going under in the murky water just after noon July 9 off Plaza Parkway. There were no calls to 911 from the teens. 

Instead, police later found the badly decomposed body of the man — identified as Jamel Dunn — July 12. Police said Dunn, who was heavily tattooed, was last seen wearing a black shirt emblazoned with the phrase ‘I’m Blessed,’ and a red hat that read "Only God can judge me," drowned. 

Foul play was not suspected. His fiancée filed a missing person report after he failed to turn up at home in Cocoa. Then, after the body was found last Friday, a family friend saw the video on social media and turned it over to police. The cell phone video then gave detectives insight into what happened the day Dunn disappeared.

“(The teens) were telling him they weren’t going in after him and that ‘you shouldn’t have gone in there,'” said Yvonne Martinez, spokeswoman for the Cocoa Police Department.

“He started to struggle and scream for help and they just laughed. They didn’t call the police. They just laughed the whole time. He was just screaming… for someone to help him.”

The teens were identified and questioned by detectives but likely will not face charges because they were not directly involved, nor are there any Good Samaritan laws that would be applicable in the case, police said.

Police also added that there appeared to be little remorse from the teens. On the video, the teens refer to the possibility of an alligator being in the pond and can be heard shouting to Dunn as he splashed in the water.

“Get out the water, you gonna die” one teen shouted. Another yelled at Dunn, saying, “ain’t nobody fixing to help you, you dumb (expletive).”

Seconds later, Dunn could be heard yelling. Then his head disappeared beneath the water one last time.

“Oh, he just died,” another teen says before laughter ensues. The teens then left the park without telling authorities.

After the body was retrieved, detectives noted that one of the teens stared ahead during the questioning. Next to him, his mother broke down in tears, distraught at the situation he was involved in, Martinez said.

“There was no remorse, only a smirk,” said Martinez. There are worries for the boys’ safety as word of the case continues to go viral online.

Family members were shocked. Simone Scott, who identified herself as Dunn’s sister, took to social media to raise questions about how her brother was treated and the lack of charges in the case.

“(Okay), I agree they don’t have to help, but they should have called 9-1-1,” Scott posted.

“My brother is disabled and walks with a cane…please make it make sense to me,” she said of his death. Another family friend said Dunn was the father of two young daughters and was known to be giving to others.

Stunned, detectives forwarded the case to the Brevard County State Attorney’s Office in Viera. However, the agency’s top prosecutors could not find any criminal act on the part of the teens for failing to either call police or help the man another way.

Nothing compelled them to be Good Samaritans, authorities said.

"We are deeply saddened and shocked at both the manner in which Mr. Dunn lost his life and the actions of the witnesses to this tragedy,” the State Attorney’s Office said in a statement sent to FLORIDA TODAY. The agency also released the video to the public.

"While the incident depicted on the recording does not give rise to sufficient evidence to support criminal prosecution under Florida statutes, we can find no moral justification for either the behavior of persons heard on the recording or the deliberate decision not to render aid to Mr. Dunn."

Police said Dunn turned up at the pond following an argument with his fiancée about 10-to-15 minutes before the incident. The fiancée then left the scene to run errands.

“The kids were at the park that day smoking marijuana and apparently saw him walk into the water. He walked in on his own. They were watching him,” Martinez said.

Dunn waded into the water from the west side as the teens watched from the south side of the pond.

“They just started recording what happened and watched until he died,” Martinez said.

“Everybody is just horrified by this.”

Family friend Jontavius Scott said Dunn deserved better.

"He was a good guy... ," he said. "It's just tough to know that these kids would sit and laugh at something like this." 

http://www.floridatoday.com/story/ne...say/495518001/


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 21, 2017)

Good gracious...it always amazes me when young people do such terrible things. Like, what has happened or not happened to cause such behavior and a disregard for life? 

Were the teenagers white?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 21, 2017)

Ummm . . .

*speechless*


----------



## Lynnerie (Jul 21, 2017)

I heard this on the news and I was thinking maybe those teens were taunting him to go in the water. I think they need to investigate further.
One day they will get what's coming to them. The fact that they are not being charged makes me think they might be white.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 21, 2017)

Loss of natural affection..
The kids were savages before this happened. Just hurtful.


----------



## biznesswmn (Jul 21, 2017)

Desensitized, no real regard for human life. Ive heard it blamed on the media, video games, R rated movies... God help those children. They will have their day

My cousin was shot and killed when she was 13 by a dude while she was washg clothes in the basement of her bldg. story is that he tried to get some head or other sexual favor but she refused. Another dude was w him, and he was prob down if she was down, but he didnt kill her nor did he try to help... He watched and didnt snitch. He got a conscience though, many years later when he was of age to have his own child - A GIRL!!  He went to the police and came clean. The killer was arrested and deported

They will have their day


----------



## natural2008 (Jul 21, 2017)

biznesswmn said:


> My cousin was shot and killed when she was 13 by a dude while she was washg clothes in the basement of her bldg. story is that he tried to get some head or other sexual favor but she refused. Another dude was w him, and he was prob down if she was down, but he didnt kill her nor did he try to help... He watched and didnt snitch. He got a conscience though, many years later when he was of age to have his own child - A GIRL!!  He went to the police and came clean. The killer was arrested and deported
> 
> They will have their day



Sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope the evil piece of crap who killed her goes to hell with gasoline drawers filled with dynamite.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jul 21, 2017)

Future killers. I wouldn't want those monsters in my house if I were their parents. Sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Xavier (Jul 21, 2017)

caligirl said:


> They're definitely going to jail (and to hell)



Actually they are not. Police have commented that no crime was committed. This broke my heart. I saw the video on the news this morning.


----------



## Xavier (Jul 21, 2017)

Lynnerie said:


> I heard this on the news and I was thinking maybe those teens were taunting him to go in the water. I think they need to investigate further.
> One day they will get what's coming to them. The fact that they are not being charged makes me think they might be white.



Nah they are black not white.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 21, 2017)

caligirl said:


> They're definitely going to jail (and to hell)


Nope. Legally they are not required to rescue a person in danger unless they caused him to be in the situation in the first place. 

Morally they are disgusting excuses for human beings.


----------



## nysister (Jul 21, 2017)

janaq2003 said:


> Loss of natural affection..
> The kids were savages before this happened. Just hurtful.



All of this!

Many "people" are no longer human. They've completely given up their humanity. They should find a way to charge them and their parents.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 21, 2017)

Sick


----------



## Thump (Jul 21, 2017)

If my child would ever participate is such savagery. I don't even think I could  live with myself because I failed this child miserably and I don't deserve to live. These animals didn't even call for help.

Why would Mr. Dunn walk into a pond knowing his limitations? Was he under the influence of something?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 21, 2017)

I saw the video and I'm completely baffled by those boy's behavior. They couldn't even call the police as they were leaving to say someone had drowned? WTF. 

Though I wonder if the drowned man was attempting suicide. Wading into the water in all his clothes after an argument with his girlfriend makes it seem so.


----------



## biznesswmn (Jul 21, 2017)

^^^ hate to say it but i thought the same thg.


----------



## Farida (Jul 21, 2017)

I refused to watch the video. It is not a crime not to help someone if you did not put the person in that situation. The other scenario is where you have a legal relationship that creates a duty to help: parent-child, doctor-patient, first responders etc. 

It is horrible in cases like these but the logic is to prevent people from feeling compelled to intervene when it is dangerous or otherwise inadvisable (you could hurt the victim for example). And to stop people from being charged when they may not even have known a person was in danger versus wilful disregard like these folks.

Jurisdictions have tried to pass such laws but by and large they realize the consequences are not worth it.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 21, 2017)

I would feel I had really failed as a parent if I raise something so cruel.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 22, 2017)

Theresamonet said:


> I saw the video and I'm completely baffled by those boy's behavior. They couldn't even call the police as they were leaving to say someone had drowned? WTF.
> 
> Though I wonder if the drowned man was attempting suicide. Wading into the water in all his clothes after an argument with his girlfriend makes it seem so.





biznesswmn said:


> ^^^ hate to say it but i thought the same thg.



My thought as well.  He walked in to die, but changed his mind.

Those kids are heartless.  Have they seen people die before? Why are they so cold?  They could have called 911 and left if they were afraid of gettting caught with weed  (or shot by cops )

I'm also disturbed by 14-16 year olds getting high at all, but I'm prudish.


----------



## hothair (Jul 22, 2017)

Xavier said:


> Nah they are black not white.



OMG and people wonder how we get terrorists many of who were raised in the West or from relatively affluent homes in the developing world, some of these kids are too disconnected from humanity God forbid


----------



## Kanky (Jul 22, 2017)

Not even a 911 call?  I don't blame them at all for not going in after him and he probably would've drowned even if they'd called for help, but still terrible. 

I'm not watching the video.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 22, 2017)

The one thing that made me not label them as completely desensitized sociopaths was that they were smoking weed. Their behavior makes sense in that situation on that drug especially at that age but it is still tragic.


----------



## FearlessNik (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## FearlessNik (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## fula97 (Jul 22, 2017)

If we take his background out of it they still stood around laughed, filmed it and 
Posted it. That is some sick mess. There is not that much weed in the world. If a family member of mine did that you are banned from my home


----------



## PretteePlease (Jul 22, 2017)

Theresamonet said:


> I saw the video and I'm completely baffled by those boy's behavior. They couldn't even call the police as they were leaving to say someone had drowned? WTF.
> 
> Though I wonder if the drowned man was attempting suicide. Wading into the water in all his clothes after an argument with his girlfriend makes it seem so.



If he was trying to kill himself nobody should go to jail. 
To sit back and watch someone die without calling 911 is sick
I wonder if they knew who it was that was dying. That may
have determined if the decided to help or not. 


I would be ashamed if it was one of my kids
and at the same time I wouldn't want him 
to go to jail. 

This is a slippery slope. When are we required to call the police. 
When are we required to help. 
How could they help besides calling the police if a gator was in the water? 

*I skimmed the article what was his handicap if he walked into the water? *

***this is not the drowning video it is the police and family talking about possible charges: failing to report a death*

I'm going to no share my thoughts on what the mourning people have been doing in the media, social media or what they been wearing


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 22, 2017)

They are a bunch of ANIMALS!!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 22, 2017)

FearlessNik said:


> View attachment 406259





Well this may explain kids' indifference...if they knew who he was and it was personal.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Reinventing21 said:


> Well this may explain kids' indifference...if they knew who he was and it was personal.


I was gonna say that if and only if it was personal, I can understand. But if they didn't know him from Adam, then they are sociopaths.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 10, 2019)

This case randomly came to my mind tonight, so I looked it up. The boys did not face any charges. There are no laws in Florida that requires you to aid a dying person or report the death. Florida has all the wrong laws and none of the right ones.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 10, 2019)

I still don't understand why attempted murder or manslaughter charges didn't come through for this.  They _let_ someone die.  Something needed to be on their records for life.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 10, 2019)

According to Wikipedia Florida does have a "Good Samaritan Law/Act" and it includes a "Duty to report".    I wonder how the State defines this because it seems to me that these teens both Saw and Recorded someone who's life was in Peril and they completely failed to act.   

Regarding the dude's background; IMHO it does not excuse folks from taking action. 

Regarding the c-o-n-s-t-a-n-tly stated view on Karma.  It's not a $itch.  It is what it is, do good-get good; do bad-get bad....    So I pray for the kids involved....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> According to Wikipedia Florida does have a "Good Samaritan Law/Act" and it includes a "Duty to report".    I wonder how the State defines this because it seems to me that these teens both Saw and Recorded someone who's life was in Peril and they completely failed to act.
> 
> Regarding the dude's background; IMHO it does not excuse folks from taking action.
> 
> Regarding the c-o-n-s-t-a-n-tly stated view on Karma.  It's not a $itch.  It is what it is, do good-get good; do bad-get bad....    So I pray for the kids involved....




the article said that FL didn't have a Good Samaritan Act ...

"The teens were identified and questioned by detectives but likely will not face charges because they were not directly involved, nor are there any Good Samaritan laws that would be applicable in the case, police said."

Maybe the law came about after...either way the least they could have done was call 911.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 10, 2019)

IIRC Good Samaritan laws are to protect you from being sued if you harm someone while trying to help them. For example if you pull someone from a burning vehicle but injure their back when you do it, they can’t sue you. 

Most states don’t have laws that require you to report a crime or that someone needs help. I don’t think it should be illegal to mind your own business anyway.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 10, 2019)

I remember a while back  in Nevada (Las Vegas  LV); when an Elementary aged girl had been raped & killed ...in a LV hotel bathroom.  His friend knew what was about to go down and left the bathroom; told no one fo the goings on, and IIRC he couldnt' be charged.       https://lasvegassun.com/news/1998/sep/17/proposed-good-samaritan-law-stirs-debate-on-enforc/

LV passed a Good Samaritan Law after this, their interpretation pretty much included the "If you see or know something, Say something" mindset.​



Kanky said:


> IIRC Good Samaritan laws are to protect you from being sued if you harm someone while trying to help them. For example if you pull someone from a burning vehicle but injure their back when you do it, they can’t sue you.
> 
> Most states don’t have laws that require you to report a crime or that someone needs help. I don’t think it should be illegal to mind your own business anyway.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 10, 2019)

You guys have me searching statutes online:

Sadly, it appears that this law really is mainly to protect an individual trying to help and not making sure that persons in peril are helped.   The duty to report seems more relevant in child abuse cases.

Link: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...ing=&URL=0700-0799/0768/Sections/0768.13.html



Kanky said:


> Most states don’t have laws that require you to report a crime or that someone needs help. *I don’t think it should be illegal to mind your own business anyway*.



IMO, if someone's in mortal danger, and you walk away, there should be repercussions.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 10, 2019)

@awhyley those boys may have had a moral obligation to help that guy but that had no legal obligation to do so. I agree that what they did was horrible and I couldn’t imagine myself not attempting to help someone in need much less sit there and laugh while the person was about to die. 

And they couldn’t be charged with murder or manslaughter because they did not intend on killing the guy (murder) or recklessly act in a manner that led to his death.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 11, 2019)

^^^ Unfortunately I agree. Unless you are a medically licensed doctor who took an oath that’s a different story.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 11, 2019)

This was the police chief’s statement:



> “Our effort to use a statute in which medical personnel have a duty to report a death to the medical examiner was an attempt to seek some form of justice in this case, however, it did not apply in this case,” it read in part.
> 
> “Recognizing it is not the job of government or police to legislate morality, we as a society must do better in not only showing compassion, but teaching our young people it is always the right thing to help others in need or in distress, even if it is just making a phone call.”


----------

